# A few of my models...



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

Pictures by Mando Torres :0


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

thanks for the pics!!


----------



## BRAVO (Jan 4, 2002)

bang'in

im having a hard time picking my favoite


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

Really good stuff!! :thumbsup: Thanx for posting the pics on LIL!


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

CAN YOU MAKE A PINTO? W/ A LS FRONT END?


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

sure but you have to give me some pics of yours for accuracy


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Feb 11 2005, 12:52 PM
> *sure but you have to give me some pics of yours for accuracy
> [snapback]2712131[/snapback]​*


KOOL....HOW ABOUT A CADI. W/ A CAPRICE FRONT END?


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

:roflmao: i think coast can scratch build just about anything :biggrin:


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

THIS ONE IS NICE HOW MUCH FOR THIS ONE?


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Feb 11 2005, 12:54 PM
> *:roflmao: i think coast can scratch build just about anything  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2712145[/snapback]​*


TOASTERS? TOO


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

oh shit :roflmao: hey shark have you seen his stuff other than pics there tight


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Feb 11 2005, 12:58 PM
> *oh shit :roflmao: hey shark have you seen his stuff other than pics there tight
> [snapback]2712174[/snapback]​*


NO BUT I SEEN YOUR MOM LAST NIGHT W/ LARRY


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

i think larry is on his death bed and thats his mom too lol


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@Feb 11 2005, 01:02 PM
> *NO BUT I SEEN YOUR MOM LAST NIGHT W/ LARRY
> [snapback]2712192[/snapback]​*



this fool is never serious :biggrin:


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

hey toast have you started your 79 yet?


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

no. finishing my 61. and the 4 door cadi. the malibu wont be done for a bit, im thinking of making a mold of it so i can have backup.


----------



## DVS (Sep 11, 2003)

There you go again. teasing with the black Caddy.


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

lol. no there YOU go teasing ME with a real black cadi


----------



## DVS (Sep 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Feb 11 2005, 02:08 PM
> *lol. no there YOU go teasing ME with a real black cadi
> [snapback]2712687[/snapback]​*


 :biggrin:


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Feb 11 2005, 03:01 PM
> *no. finishing my 61. and the 4 door cadi. the malibu wont be done for a bit, im thinking of making a mold of it so i can have backup.
> [snapback]2712659[/snapback]​*


oh you mean another mold you wont sell any of lol


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

i like the caddy's :biggrin: but they all look sweet


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Feb 11 2005, 02:59 PM
> *oh you mean another mold you wont sell any of lol
> [snapback]2712892[/snapback]​*


lol thats right. i did offer to trade a copy of a cadi for an 80s caprice, but no willing participants, so im just going to buy a resin one, no biggie. :biggrin:


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Feb 11 2005, 04:36 PM
> *lol thats right. i did offer to trade a copy of a cadi for an 80s caprice, but no willing participants, so im just going to buy a resin one, no biggie. :biggrin:
> [snapback]2713051[/snapback]​*



you bastard do you realize you could make enough to get that caprice you always wanted j/p at least hook up a homie im not asking for a dozen and i will pay you or i can :rofl:


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Feb 11 2005, 03:46 PM
> *you bastard do you realize you could make enough to get that caprice you always wanted j/p at least hook up a homie im not asking for a dozen and i will pay you or i can  :rofl:
> [snapback]2713090[/snapback]​*


hey i dont know what kind of shit you guys do over there in "Rolling Deep" but i want no part of it. did you guys buy out "hamburger marys" and rename it "Deep"? things are starting to make sense... :0 

i only got shells of the cadi left. i havent made any front ends, plus if i did you would still have to mess with the grill, cuz i fixed it after the i made the mold. its up to you.


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Feb 11 2005, 05:37 PM
> *hey i dont know what kind of shit you guys do over there in "Rollin Deep" but i want no part of it. did you guys buy out "hamburger marys" and rename it "Deep"?  things are starting to make sense... :0
> 
> i only got shells of the cadi left. i havent made any front ends, plus if i did you would still have to mess with the grill, cuz i fixed it after the i made the mold. its up to you.
> [snapback]2713294[/snapback]​*



cotex one are you talking baby jiberish again cause i dont understad that lmfao

and there is no g. "baitside " homie just hassling you but not the same way pat likes to handle you i dont like sloppy seconds :rofl: but its koo are you gona cast the caprice ? ive never done it but i think im gona try


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

ttt


----------



## 1low64 (Mar 20, 2004)

any more pics?


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

ttt


----------



## terrible (Jan 31, 2005)

stop ttt'ing


----------



## RollinDeepSJ (Oct 14, 2004)

TTT


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Feb 11 2005, 07:53 PM
> *cotex one are you talking baby jiberish again cause i dont understad that lmfao
> 
> and there is no g. "baitside " homie just hassling you but not the same way pat likes to handle you i dont like sloppy seconds  :rofl: but its koo are you gona cast the caprice ? ive never done it but i think im gona try
> [snapback]2713942[/snapback]​*


  what the hell are you talking about. i barely understand anything you ever say... what caprice?? um ok. dont you have costumers to go mis-match paint for?


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Feb 14 2005, 10:04 AM
> * what the hell are you talking about. i barely understand anything you ever say... what caprice?? um ok. dont you have costumers to go mis-match paint for?
> [snapback]2722928[/snapback]​*


the 76 cotex the one you said you might cast damn you get forgetful in your old age :biggrin:


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

its monday man. give me a break. :roflmao:


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

coo coo man im gona get back to mis matching paint just like we did with you elco :roflmao:


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

ttt :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Feb 17 2005, 11:30 AM
> *ttt :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2738595[/snapback]​*


so whens the next show?? i havent worked on shit. if i dont see any shows coming up i wont build anything till next years nnl


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Feb 17 2005, 04:06 PM
> *so whens the next show??  i havent worked on shit.  if i dont see any shows coming up i wont build anything till next years nnl
> [snapback]2739448[/snapback]​*


damnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn next year nnl is coo but there is no awards dude tennyson is a big ass show and its in march i think not positive go look in the show forum thing ill keep you posted but there is a few coming and soon too nnl is this weekend in la or something lol :biggrin:


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

yup it is march 18th bikes and models :biggrin: 

cars too bring yo lac :biggrin:


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Feb 22 2005, 03:13 PM
> *yup it is march 18th bikes and models  :biggrin:
> 
> cars too bring yo lac  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2762403[/snapback]​*


bring your fillers. :0


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Feb 22 2005, 05:44 PM
> *bring your fillers. :0
> [snapback]2762809[/snapback]​*



bring your pasenger side mirror :0 :biggrin:

or paint the drivers side one :cheesy:


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Feb 22 2005, 04:54 PM
> *bring your pasenger side mirror  :0  :biggrin:
> 
> or paint the drivers side one  :cheesy:
> [snapback]2762853[/snapback]​*


do you want to start??


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Feb 22 2005, 05:59 PM
> *do you want to start??
> [snapback]2762876[/snapback]​*


i know i know bring my windshield bring my guts bring my fucked up brake rotor and you can bring your bent frame 
:roflmao:


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

and your rusted wheels.


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Feb 22 2005, 06:15 PM
> *and my wheels aint rusted fool its my brakes lmfao
> [snapback]2762925[/snapback]​*



dont forget your door handles or your qaurter lenses


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

whats wrong with my quarter lenses? theyre new. i didnt have to repaint my old ones with craks in it and now sport runs.... :ugh: :biggrin: you want to talk about grilles to??


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Feb 23 2005, 10:57 AM
> *whats wrong with my quarter lenses? theyre new. i didnt have to repaint my old ones with craks in it and now sport runs.... :ugh: :biggrin: you want to talk about grilles to??
> [snapback]2765724[/snapback]​*



the rear ones are new i wouldn't know cause there not on your car on top of that nothing a little polish wont fix you know like the signature left all over your car when it was candied :uh: oh you forgot dont be mad cause the caprice has white dandruff spots all on the door and roof :biggrin:


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Feb 23 2005, 10:18 AM
> *the rear ones are new i wouldn't know cause there not on your car on top of that nothing a little polish wont fix you know like the signature  left all over your car when it was candied  :uh: oh you forgot dont be mad cause the caprice has white dandruff spots all on the door and roof :biggrin:
> [snapback]2765815[/snapback]​*


you need to come wipe that shit up, i told you not to get too close! 

and if you have a problem with pat running the clear, maybe you should take it up with him personally.


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Feb 23 2005, 11:22 AM
> *you need to come wipe that shit up, i told you not to get too close!
> 
> and if you have a problem with pat running the clear, maybe you should take it up with him personally.
> [snapback]2765830[/snapback]​*



:0 sounds like someone is bitter and yeah sorry for nuttin on your ride i could not help my self patterened tops tend to do that to me :biggrin: i got no problems with pat do you ?!?!?!?!?!?


alright homie i quit seams like your gettin mad they just daily's homie and if i know you you probably laughin so its cool :biggrin:


----------



## Momo64 (Jan 23, 2005)

Tight homie!


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

:biggrin: its been a while since ive seen these.


----------



## a408nutforyou (Mar 4, 2005)

damn c locs been a minute 4 u? did u see my hopper u were laughin' at when pops mentioned over the phone?i did a few adjustments to it.check it out


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by a408nutforyou_@Jul 14 2005, 02:32 AM
> *damn c locs been a minute 4 u? did u see my hopper u were laughin' at when pops mentioned over the phone?i did a few adjustments to it.check it out
> [snapback]3411023[/snapback]​*


 was laughing cuz of what he said when you told him you where workin on a mini truck. :cheesy: it came out nice foo.


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

:angry: fuckin layitlow!!


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

:angry:


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

TTT


----------



## mista_gonzo (Jul 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@Feb 11 2005, 11:54 AM
> *THIS ONE IS NICE HOW MUCH FOR THIS ONE?
> [snapback]2712146[/snapback]​*



Got anymore of the LS front clips laying around? This LS is sick man! Im willing to buy if you can make another LS clip. Lmk..... Anymore new projects out?


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

i have one. but its not as nice as that one. but none for sale.

new projects, i have a couple. another 61 convert, a 79 malibu maybe a glass house. they should be done for NNL santa clara. depending how much time i get when i start, i got a few proects that have been started and waiting in boxes for a few years now :dunno:


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Aug 1 2005, 11:03 PM
> *i have one. but its not as nice as that one. but none for sale.
> 
> new projects, i have a couple. another 61 convert, a 79 malibu maybe a glass house. they should be done for NNL santa clara. depending how much time i get when i start, i got a few proects that have been started and waiting in boxes for a few years now :dunno:
> [snapback]3525595[/snapback]​*


 :biggrin:


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

i picked it up in jan at nnl still wraped in the box, ive been wanting to cut the roof, cuz i love the way the look convertable. but felt bad cutting it up since its the only one ive ever had.


----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Feb 11 2005, 12:32 PM
> *Pictures by Mando Torres  :0
> 
> 
> ...


HOW MUCH FOR A MONTE LIKE THIS? WHERE?


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

you have to buy a SuperSport, and custom make the front end, chrome rockers,wheel well trim, back bumper trim and vinyl...


----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Aug 2 2005, 11:27 AM
> *you have to buy a SuperSport, and custom make the front end, chrome rockers,wheel well trim, back bumper trim and vinyl...
> [snapback]3527288[/snapback]​*


damn... so that musta took a minute ta complete huh? did you just take tha parts off other models and mod em up or what?


----------



## lazy69 (May 8, 2005)

:0 good looking models


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DAMU_@Aug 2 2005, 05:03 PM
> *damn... so that musta took a minute ta complete huh? did you just take tha parts off other models and mod em up or what?
> [snapback]3529897[/snapback]​*


yea it took a bit to figure out what had to be done. the lights and grille were takin off other cars and cut up to fit. everything else is made of styrene.


----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Aug 3 2005, 09:35 AM
> *yea it took a bit to figure out what had to be done. the lights and grille were takin off other cars and cut up to fit. everything else is made of styrene.
> [snapback]3533414[/snapback]​*


fuck... im getn an 87 here in a couple months (actual car)... and i really want a model ta match it... dont think im gunna be able ta do that tho... not that crafty... im loven urs tho


----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

can you use tha 87 or just the 86???


----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

oh yea and do you use tha GNX ta build a regal?


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

use the 86, the 87 has that hatchback lookin aeroback

and yes on the GNX, just need to remove the hood bulge, chrome the grille and bumpers, and trim off the spoilers.


----------



## DAMU (Oct 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Aug 3 2005, 10:14 AM
> *use the 86, the 87 has that hatchback lookin aeroback
> 
> and yes on the GNX, just need to remove the hood bulge, chrome the grille and bumpers, and trim off the spoilers.
> [snapback]3533619[/snapback]​*


thanks... good lookn out


----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)

coast you got down on that el-camino , nice :thumbsup:


----------



## Stickz (Aug 2, 2005)

Nice rides!


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

thanks


----------



## properproductions (Jul 15, 2002)

Must be nice to have all kinds of time on your hands..


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

what you talkin about? theres not enough hours in a day


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Aug 6 2005, 09:08 PM~3554482
> *what you talkin about? theres not enough hours in a day
> *


Exactly! I wish I could invent something on that... :biggrin:


----------



## properproductions (Jul 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Aug 6 2005, 09:08 PM~3554482
> *what you talkin about? theres not enough hours in a day
> *


Extend daylight savings time,or just keep the lighs on in your room all the time


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

any work on anything coast probably not seeing how much work you been putin in lately huh?


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Aug 8 2005, 03:34 PM~3562648
> *any work on anything coast probably not seeing how much work you been putin in lately huh?
> *


 say that again? this time unscramble it. :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

I DIG ALL THEM MODELS HOMIE THERE CLEAN!!!


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

ttt


----------



## 33rdFleetWood (Jan 24, 2005)

they all look tight homie nice work!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: can u make a mold of a big body????


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

ttt


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Feb 11 2005, 12:32 PM~2712049
> *Pictures by Mando Torres  :0
> 
> 
> ...



HEY HOMIE BREAK BREAD WITH THE INSTRUCTIONS FOR BUILDING THE LUXURY SPORT!!! :biggrin:


----------



## a408nutforyou (Mar 4, 2005)

ok.im gonna take u back in time bro...... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: u forgot the 2.ur truck n ur berreta....  n the others are ur homies pix from orlies mag...oh yea freddys old bike back in the days tooo...damn this was in 97


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

oh shit i have that lrb issue, what like 95? lol.

that was before there was any lowrider bikes available in that scale. scratch built shit :cheesy:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

DAM DOG UR AN OG!!!!


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

:roflmao:

that berreta still exist believe it or not lol


----------



## milfintraining (Dec 1, 2005)

cool shit, i like em


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

TTT


----------



## burnslo (Mar 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by marinate_@Aug 8 2005, 06:33 PM~3563609
> *I DIG ALL THEM MODELS HOMIE THERE CLEAN!!!
> *


Me to hommie shits Phat :thumbsup:


----------



## properproductions (Jul 15, 2002)

LMAO damn thats some old shyt , look at ben :roflmao: ...bring out the beretta out of retirement...


----------



## properproductions (Jul 15, 2002)

I found this but it has different wheels here


----------



## 2low (Feb 26, 2004)

how about a resin cast of that ls :biggrin: or if anyone remembers the pre ls monte drag car (tan on a trailer with blacked out grill.) i would kill for one of those :0


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by properproductions_@Feb 9 2006, 07:51 PM~4814614
> *I found this but it has different wheels here
> *


 :0 OH SHIT!
that cars in arizona... dont think i can show that one again. thats oldschool lol. id probably have to redo it so it looks coo... lol

those patterns were done cutting out the pattern with an exacto from masking tape and then with testors spray can lol. daaaayum way before i knew how an airbrush worked lol. :thumbsup:


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

ttt


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)




----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

pulled out the monte... kinda dusty still.


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)




----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)




----------



## Guest (Apr 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Apr 6 2006, 01:19 AM~5188760
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:0 :0 thats badass


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

:biggrin: last ones for tonite...


----------



## robocon (Dec 17, 2004)

decent builds,i like the 61'.


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

they are pretty old ones. almost 10 years old... 97-99
the chrome and gold on the tangerine one was done by big kids enterprise lol


----------



## vegascutty (Jul 14, 2005)

i like the 62 on the bumper


----------



## Guest (Apr 6, 2006)

that 61 is nice also.


----------



## vegascutty (Jul 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Apr 6 2006, 12:34 AM~5188675
> *pulled out the monte... kinda dusty still.
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

damn its late....


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

coast , is the ls for sale?


----------



## vegascutty (Jul 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lowand Beyond_@Apr 6 2006, 02:39 AM~5188862
> *that 61 is nice also.
> *



yes it is


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

Sweet builds no matter how old they are.


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

thanks. i take some pictures of the other ones i have later...:biggrin: i got a new camera and cant stop taking pics, it takes real good close up pics


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

cool rides man...never knew how they looked up close and in focus until now, lol


----------



## Firefly (Oct 27, 2005)

What kinda tires are on that monte? They actually look right


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Apr 6 2006, 10:21 AM~5190549
> *cool rides man...never knew how they looked up close and in focus until now, lol
> *


thanks... lol im running around trying to find what else i can take a close up pic of lol. they are alright, not show models... just enough to put on my shelf... of cars i wish i had :roflmao:


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Apr 6 2006, 03:41 PM~5191375
> *thanks... lol im running around trying to find what else i can take a close up pic of lol. they are alright, not show models... just enough to put on my shelf... of cars i wish i had :roflmao:
> *


 got a few of those caddies sittin around still?..snap some pics!!


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

Very nice rides! Like the LS! :thumbsup:


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

get a shot of the El Caprico


----------



## lowrid3r (Sep 11, 2005)

what did you use for the head lights on the ls


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

i shaved down the light lens on a toyota... put them over the monte headlight buckets


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Apr 6 2006, 02:30 PM~5191970
> *get a shot of the El Caprico
> *


i took some pics last night. just need to resize them later tonite


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)




----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)




----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

purple 61 :biggrin: johnny (408nut) did the striping a long time ago...


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

:biggrin: looks good homie!!


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)




----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

Damn homie on the elco I thought there were plastic caddy mouldings on there. Its just painted with a chrome top trim right?


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Apr 6 2006, 10:53 PM~5194445
> *Damn homie on the elco I thought there were plastic caddy mouldings on there. Its just painted with a chrome top trim right?
> *


:biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

nice shit, that purple 61 is sick.


----------



## vegascutty (Jul 14, 2005)




----------



## kansascutty (Nov 11, 2005)

Tight shit Coast


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

that's some tight work next to the door handles


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

thanks. now that i got a camera that picks up more detail than i can see, i guess im gonna have to pay more attention to it when building them... i see a lot of things that i dont like that arent real noticable in real life... but the camera picks it up too good :angry:


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

kinda beat up from sitting in the box...


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)




----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

heres some misc pics...
never finished ls...










dug thru some old stuff... found this 57 that 408nut was workin gon way back in the days... uffin:


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)




----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

is that first monte you got painted gm lime green???? and whats up on that never finished ls wanna sell the front clip or do you know where i can get one??


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

Simply Beautiful! OMG. The best I've seen on here in a LONG TYME!


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

ttt


----------



## lowridin14 (Apr 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Apr 7 2006, 11:01 PM~5200964
> *kinda beat up from sitting in the box...
> 
> 
> ...



IS IT ME OR DOES THESE TO CARS LOOK ALIKE? :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize: NICE WORK COAST ONE. I NEVER KNEW THAT THERE WAS A REAL ONE.  :biggrin: 

















:scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize:


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

:biggrin: it was inspired by... not a replica. 

i still want to see a real one try and install or mold the monte rear bumper on uffin:


----------



## properproductions (Jul 15, 2002)

Nice camera, car's still look good after all these years..


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

I saw that elco is forsale now.I think he wants 12 grand.


----------



## lowridin14 (Apr 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Apr 19 2006, 01:05 PM~5273326
> *I saw that elco is forsale now.I think he wants 12 grand.
> *


yup, thats where i found the picture :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

Here it is
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...opic=255738&hl=


----------



## lowridin14 (Apr 20, 2005)

:0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

dam.i love that elco.wish i could buy it.


----------



## Firefly (Oct 27, 2005)




----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

nice uffin:


----------



## lowridin14 (Apr 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Firefly_@Apr 19 2006, 01:52 PM~5273861
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------

